# City: pazzia per Messi: 55 milioni di euro all'anno.



## admin (27 Novembre 2015)

Manchester City senza limiti. Il club inglese è pronto a tutto pur di portare Messi in Premier League. Secondo quanto riportato dal Sun, l'offerta sarebbe già pronta, clamorosa e senza precedenti. Un milioni di euro a settimana. Cinquantacinque milioni di euro a stagione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Novembre 2015)

Il calcio è drogato


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2015)

non penso che Messi andrebbe mai al City che nonostante i miliardi spesi al di fuori dei confini nazionali ha sempre fatto figuracce. Le uniche squadre dove potrebbe andare sono PSG, Bayern (il Real si autoesclude per ovvi motivi)


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2015)

probabilmente questi riuscirebbero ad uscire agli ottavi di CL anche con Messi


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2015)

Me esiste un limite oltre al quale chi si inventa certe notizie può essere denunciato per diffusione di caxx..te?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2015)

Se sta bene rimane a Barcellona. Il rischio c'era dopo la "brutta" stagione 2013-2014, anche con i vari infortuni.


----------



## Heaven (27 Novembre 2015)

Devono assolutamente introdurre il Salary Cap


----------



## davoreb (27 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai che vada via, se non al City allo United.

A me piacerebbe molto vederlo in un altra squadra.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2015)

Se vabbe..non ci credo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2015)

Muoio


----------



## Nicco (27 Novembre 2015)

Sono cifre che come le altre fanno riflettere, con sono un milione io ci camperei una vita senza farmi mancare molto, lui ne prenderebbe uno al mese...mah


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Sono cifre che come le altre fanno riflettere, con sono un milione io ci camperei una vita senza farmi mancare molto, lui ne prenderebbe uno al mese...mah



uno alla settimana, 4 al mese, ma scherziamo??


----------



## Nicco (28 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> uno alla settimana, 4 al mese, ma scherziamo??



Ah già. eh infatti, assurdo!


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma uno a me no ?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il calcio sta diventando uno schifo, praticamente non esiste più una competizione onesta. Ma come possono le squadre senza questi tipi di proprietà pensare di vincere? Stanno distruggendo il calcio, non eiste di vedere tutti i calciatori di valore accentrati nelle stesse 3/4 squadre... A sto punto giocassero la champion tra di loro in un bel girone all'italiana e via...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Sono cifre che come le altre fanno riflettere, con sono un milione io ci camperei una vita senza farmi mancare molto, lui ne prenderebbe uno al mese...mah



Io non saprei manco come spenderlo un mln a settimana, cioè non so, dovrei comprami due-tre ville al mese.

Non basta un'altra vita per usarli.


----------

